# Mediaset Premium: nel 2015 in arrivo due nuovi canali sportivi.



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Dicembre 2014)

Il CEO di Mediaset Premium, Franco Ricci, ha annunciato delle interessanti novità per il 2015. Il pacchetto Mediaset Premium si arricchirà di 2 nuovi canali sportivi: *Premium Calcio HD* (già esistente, ma probabilmente sarà sempre acceso) e *Premium Sport HD*, un canale all news 24/24. 

A queste due novità, se ne aggiunge un'altra: il prossimo anno sarà in vendita una nuova smart cam, chiamata *"Smart Cam Premium"*. Questo dispositivo, che funzionerà su tutte le televisioni prodotte dal 2010 in poi, sarà dotato di un sistema wi-fi che si connetterà alla rete ADSL di casa per permettere la visione dei contenuti multimediali quali Infinity o Premium Play.


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2014)

Tanto mi aumenteranno l'abbonamento alle stelle con l'esclusiva della champions e questi "nuovi" canali.


----------

